# Help with dunking.



## Big W (Apr 1, 2013)

Hello guys! I like to play basketball, I started with the sport 1 year ago. When i started i was about 6 foot 1 inches and saw no chance to dunk, but now I'm 6 foot 4 in and still growing (14 years old). I see a possibility to start dunking, but I'm not ready yet. I've done some basic research about dunking and jumping, and I have started to practise. At the moment i write this, my vertical leap is about 25 inches, and I'm not working out at all, so if I start to work out will i see an improvement? I know that you have to do the training right, so do you guys have any recommendations? I'm new to the forum, so please don't hate on me...  Have a good time playing basketball guys!


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Strength shoes and box jumps worked for me. Good luck!


----------



## TreyM (May 12, 2013)

Squats, lunges, sit-ups/ab crunches, and calf raises were the exercises I used to do when I didn't have any equipment and I noticed my vertical jump increase gradually over time. I didn't have any unrealistic expectations I just wanted to jump higher and it worked because I was consistently doing the exercises 3-5 times a week.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I did air alert 2 when I was a teen and gained 6 inches within 2 weeks. Over 12 overall. 

45 minutes a day, 5 days a week.


----------



## SMoKeR (Jul 14, 2013)

Hi,
I'm new here and trying to dunk was a subject I always struggled with, although I'm not as tall as you I'm only 6 feet so it should be easier for you than me, but back in the days I did some squatting and sprinting and it helped only to some extent in increasing my jump. and at some point I realized my approach was not complete enough so I tried the jump manual and it made a huge difference in the way I was working out and to my vertical, I gained about 15 inches with it.
You can see me reviewing it here


----------



## InspirationalBball (Sep 14, 2013)

I agree. Calf raises are very important and using jumpsoles are a good way to strengthen them. You have to have strong legs to jump so squats are important as well. I'm 5'9" and could dunk when I played in high school and college. One important thing not to forget is the effort of trying to dunk every chance that you get. Every time you are in the gym keep trying, even if you can't the more you try, you will eventually be able to especially at your height and I'm sure you will continue to grow. You could start with a tennis ball, after that use a 28.5 girl's basketball, and then as you can do it with ease, use a man's basketball (29.5). 

I also have a blog post on my website about how to dunk a basketball, it has some great content and videos that will help you out, check it out here: http://www.inspirationalbasketball.com/how-to-dunk-a-basketball/


----------



## silkshots (Oct 22, 2013)

Hi, as primarily a volleyball player, I might have a few useful tips on how to improve your vertical.

1.) Box Jumps: These things are great. Your local gym will most likely have a box to jump on. Jump from the ground onto the box. Make sure to be explosive with your jump. Do three sets of 15 jumps, and hold free weights in each hand to make the jump more difficult. I am a pretty light guy, so I use 15's and that makes it tough enough.

2.) Lunges: Grab a free weight in each hand, and do walking lunges, 4 on each leg, for three sets. I use 20 pound weights when I do this.

3.) Frog jumps: Get in a squatting position and explosively jump as high as you can ten times. Do three sets. 

These exercises helped me with my jump a ton! I now have a 33 inch vertical, up from my initial 29. Let me know if this helped!


----------



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

silkshots said:


> Hi, as primarily a volleyball player, I might have a few useful tips on how to improve your vertical.
> 
> 1.) Box Jumps: These things are great. Your local gym will most likely have a box to jump on. Jump from the ground onto the box. Make sure to be explosive with your jump. Do three sets of 15 jumps, and hold free weights in each hand to make the jump more difficult. I am a pretty light guy, so I use 15's and that makes it tough enough.
> 
> ...


What he said. I was a college long and triple jumper, so I know a thing or two about jumping. You'll also want to do core workouts. Something many people don't realize, is core workouts will help out every aspect of your athletic ability. You use your core constantly and the stronger it is, the better you'll be able to do just about everything athletically.

Burpees are also a miracle workout. They suck, but you will see fast improvements if you do them right.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> I did air alert 2 when I was a teen and gained 6 inches within 2 weeks. Over 12 overall.
> 
> 45 minutes a day, 5 days a week.


----------

